# Xorg -configure error in FreeBSD 10.0 RELEASE



## frankpeng (Feb 2, 2014)

```
root@www:/usr/home/peng #  Xorg -configure

X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD www.pccom.ca 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #3 r261180M: Sun Jan 26 02:43:57 EST 2014     peng@www.pccom.ca:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 22 January 2014  11:49:22PM

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb  2 09:56:18 2014
List of video drivers:
        openchrome
        intel
        ati
        mach64
        radeon
        r128
        nv
        fbdev
        vesa
(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"
(EE) LoadModule: Module fbdevhw does not have a fbdevhwModuleData data object.
(EE) Failed to load module "fbdevhw" (invalid module, 0)
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```


Sorry to bother, I just fix it by:

```
root@www:/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev # make deinstall clean
```


----------

